# Knitting machine and knitting needle size equivalents?



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Is there any way to figure equivalent (US) knitting needle sizes for the different gauge machines? I have a 9mm bulky, but I don't think it is equivalent to size 13 (9mm) needles and I know for sure my 4.5 standard machine is not equivalent to size 7 (4.5 mm) needles. I think my 6.5 mm mid-gauge is more like a size 7 needle and my bulky more like a size 8 or 9 using worsted weight yarn. I want to do a fair amount of hybrid machine and hand knitting and be able to have similar needles to match up the gauge.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

llamagenny said:


> Is there any way to figure equivalent (US) knitting needle sizes for the different gauge machines? I have a 9mm bulky, but I don't think it is equivalent to size 13 (9mm) needles and I know for sure my 4.5 standard machine is not equivalent to size 7 (4.5 mm) needles. I think my 6.5 mm mid-gauge is more like a size 7 needle and my bulky more like a size 8 or 9 using worsted weight yarn. I want to do a fair amount of hybrid machine and hand knitting and be able to have similar needles to match up the gauge.


Swatch, and swatch again. Each colour will knit to a different gauge. No one size fits all.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

This chart will help you with a mid gauge and bulky machines.
http://www.knittingtoday.com/category/Y.html

This list is for standard gauge machines.
http://www.yarn-store.com/different-yarns-for-different-knitting-machines.html


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

etrnlife said:


> This chart will help you with a mid gauge and bulky machines.
> http://www.knittingtoday.com/category/Y.html
> 
> This list is for standard gauge machines.
> http://www.yarn-store.com/different-yarns-for-different-knitting-machines.html


Thank you! This is wonderful information!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

various yarns and machines will produce unique swatches, so I will do a swatch for every project. it is helpful to do a 2" long full width test, a few rows of 2 or 3 tension settings to find a good finished look


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

The needles themselves are not important. It is the swatches you make determine the size and the number on the dial


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

While swatching is very important, taking the suggested needle and gauge information on the ball/hank band, and knowing which machine tension settings that translates to, we can make fewer swatches. This saves time and money, especially when a 50 gram ball of yarn is $9 or more.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

The machine tension is what makes the size of the knit, not the size of the needles. You can knit using the same yarn, but increase or decrease the tension on your machine to make the knit tighter or looser.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

etrnlife said:


> .


Well said.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks! The chart links are great. I do swatch but it is sometimes hard to predict gauge when changing e.g., from MK stockinette to hand knit cables or lace, etc. Currently working on a project with lots of ribbing done on MK, then hand knit cables--could have used this chart and gone down in tension on the ribbing, but its okay as is, just not comparable to knitting on smaller needles for ribbing.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

etrnlife said:


> This chart will help you with a mid gauge and bulky machines.
> http://www.knittingtoday.com/category/Y.html
> 
> This list is for standard gauge machines.
> http://www.yarn-store.com/different-yarns-for-different-knitting-machines.html


Thank you! This is very helpful :thumbup:


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

llamagenny said:


> Is there any way to figure equivalent (US) knitting needle sizes for the different gauge machines? I have a 9mm bulky, but I don't think it is equivalent to size 13 (9mm) needles and I know for sure my 4.5 standard machine is not equivalent to size 7 (4.5 mm) needles. I think my 6.5 mm mid-gauge is more like a size 7 needle and my bulky more like a size 8 or 9 using worsted weight yarn. I want to do a fair amount of hybrid machine and hand knitting and be able to have similar needles to match up the gauge.


This is a very good question that I have wondered about myself. But as for the 4.5 mm, 6.5 mm, and 9 mm KMs, those are just the distances between the needles but not the size of the needles. I found it very interesting that the needle hooks on my SK860 and SK890 are exactly the same size so should each be able to handle the same sizes of yarn!

This site has a good guide for which yarns work with which KMs - which I found helpful.
http://www.yarn-store.com/different-yarns-for-different-knitting-machines.html


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for this link. This explains so much and now I can use my stash easier.


----------

